# Honda F22A engine; Honda Accord Aerodeck 2.2



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

We have an old 1991 Honda Accord Aerodeck in our family which I may well intercept from the scrap yard sometime soon (1 retired owner, 67000 miles, always garaged, seats always covered, giving up driving).

It's my grandad's car, I remember him buying it (went with him to pick it up), and being taken places in it. Part of me would like to keep it going and in the family, and restore it to a bit of former glory if you like (for example, the exhaust has been replaced with a random crap kwik-fit non-EOM one, tyres are old, might consider wheels if OEM honda alloys fit, a big detail and full service for sure!).

Does anyone know anything about these, whether parts or replacements are particularly available, or if the F22A can be tuned?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Honda's are pretty tunable and lots of bits available for them.

The Aerodeck is becoming a bit of cult car.

Depending what you want to achieve, an H22 engine swap may work out cheaper than tuning the F22 though.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Lloyd. Nothing mental planned. More a case of if I could get it back up to daily use with some new bits I'd be happy. Plus good to practice tinkering skills. 

If they are "cult"... could it be worth something one day to someone if fixed up! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Usual breathing mods will be a good start and keep you happy, CAI, manifold, exhaust, decat. Honda's always respond well to these.

One of the Preludes came with an F22A so there should be some goodies easily available.

Is it the pop up light model? If so then yes it is becoming a bit of an icon, usually slammed with wide wheels.

This one belongs to one of the chaps on the Prelude forum -


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha, Lloyd - nothing so 80's glam by far.

One of these: 

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C181121#


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah, i wasn't sure, thinking about it, iirc it was around 1990 that they changed the model to the fourth gen, so yes not the 80's cool one 

You never know though, give it a few more years and it may be cool! Would still look good slammed on nice wheels with a subtle lip kit!

Good reliable workhorses, almost bullet proof engines. Rust shouldn't be too bad on that model, although rear arches are nearly always a soft spot. Comfortable and well spec'd for the age too.

I loved my 5th gen which was very similar (although a saloon) and kept it for nearly 13 years.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

That would be exactly as I was thinking some decent alloyss and a tidy up, and it would make a great cruiser! Definitely some rot at the rear. Hopefully it wouldnt be too bad...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent. Keep us updated :thumb:


----------

